# When to Add More Wood



## salisboss (Apr 11, 2018)

This may be dumb but how often do I add wood? I plan to use chunks and from what I read I should use 2 or so pieces at a time.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 11, 2018)

You should see it stop smoking.
Probably close to 45 minutes to an hour for 4 hours. You may want to stop after 4 hours and try that. Or stop when or if you foil the food. Chunks last longer in my electric smoker. Only about 30 minutes in the charcoal one. I still wait and just add a couple after an hour anyway.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 11, 2018)

What brand of smoker do you have?
I use chunks in my propane smoker & start with 2 & a few wood chips to get them going.
Then I have to add a chunk every 45 minutes to an hour to keep the smoke rolling.
If you have a charcoal smoker, then just mix the chunks in with the charcoal & use the minnion method.
Al


----------



## salisboss (Apr 11, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> You should see it stop smoking.
> Probably close to 45 minutes to an hour for 4 hours. You may want to stop after 4 hours and try that. Or stop when or if you foil the food. Chunks last longer in my electric smoker. Only about 30 minutes in the charcoal one. I still wait and just add a couple after an hour anyway.


Thanks. I thought the wood would last longer but I will make sure to check it every 45 - 60min.


----------



## salisboss (Apr 11, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> What brand of smoker do you have?
> I use chunks in my propane smoker & start with 2 & a few wood chips to get them going.
> Then I have to add a chunk every 45 minutes to an hour to keep the smoke rolling.
> If you have a charcoal smoker, then just mix the chunks in with the charcoal & use the minnion method.
> Al


I have a propane smoker.


----------



## cajun cooker (Apr 11, 2018)

salisboss said:


> This may be dumb but how often do I add wood? I plan to use chunks and from what I read I should use 2 or 3


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 11, 2018)

salisboss said:


> I have a propane smoker.



Here is how I start my smoker with chips & chunks. I cut my chunks from wood splits with a chopsaw, so they are a little thinner than what you would get in the store, & much cheaper.







Then when the smoke slows down or stops I add another chunk, no more chips.
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 11, 2018)

You can wrap chunks in foil and poke a few holes in the foil.  I do that and it lasts a bit longer. Then you can grab it out with tongs. And put in New ones with tongs. You can set the used ones in a safe place to let them go out. Or set them in an aluminum pan with water.


----------



## cajun cooker (Apr 11, 2018)

If the cooker is wood only then when you see temp drop add wood. I use wood only smokers typically and have to add wood every 20 min however this is a commercial unit not residential. If you are using electric or LG NG back up heat source cookers then you can choose how much smoker flavor you want by adding wood at different times. If your new at smoking food or new type of equipment best thing to do is to play around with cheaper meats firs like polish sausage or burgers which is a real great way to learn because you can see the smoke ring really well and experience the different flavors and the cook time is not many many hours. It seems every one has their own unique flavor they enjoy burgers is a great way to find your flavor preference. 
    Again if it wood burning unit easy answer when your temps begins to drop.


----------



## salisboss (Apr 11, 2018)

cajun cooker said:


> If the cooker is wood only then when you see temp drop add wood. I use wood only smokers typically and have to add wood every 20 min however this is a commercial unit not residential. If you are using electric or LG NG back up heat source cookers then you can choose how much smoker flavor you want by adding wood at different times. If your new at smoking food or new type of equipment best thing to do is to play around with cheaper meats firs like polish sausage or burgers which is a real great way to learn because you can see the smoke ring really well and experience the different flavors and the cook time is not many many hours. It seems every one has their own unique flavor they enjoy burgers is a great way to find your flavor preference.
> Again if it wood burning unit easy answer when your temps begins to drop.


It is wood only and I got a pellet tube smoker to supplement.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Apr 11, 2018)




----------

